# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Diclofenac 75 retard

## dotito

Zeg heb eens een vraagje,


Mijn ventje heeft diclofenac gekregen voor de pijn voor zijn nek. Daar hij al een tijdje sukkelt met een blokkade. Hij heeft van de dokter diclofenac gekregen, maar hij is er niet gerust in voor ze in te nemen doordat hij de bijsluiter heeft gelezen.

Klopt het dat ze zwaar zijn voor de maag, en als je er suf van word? 
wat voor medicatie dat is? 
En is het een veilige medicament? Ik persoonlijk ken het totaal niet.

Graag had ik wat meer informatie gehad?

Alvast bedankt  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hay Do,
diclofenac is een goede pijnstiller, alleen heel slecht voor je maag, er moet dus een maagtablet bij geslikt worden, bv pantazol, die is echt goed.
slik ook wel zker 1x per week diclofenac 100 mg retard tablet, maar ik heb al jaren pantazol dus hoef ik me gen zorgen te maken en heb nooit maagpijn van diclo (eerder heette het voltaren) tegenwoordig kan je lagere doseringen zelfs in de winkel kopen.
suf word je er niet van...
jij weet ook wel veel van med. dus ws ken je het middel wel onder de naam VOLTAREN

----------


## sietske763

nog ff Do, ik weet niet hoe het in B gaat....maar hier moet je sinds januari zelf de maagtabletten betalen,
gelukkig ben ik een ""chronische gebruiker) al jaren (reden; maagperforatie in t verleden)
dus ik krijg het wel vergoed,
mijn vriendin had vorige week ernstige maagklachten en het slijmvlies was dus erg geiriteerd en ze moest aan de losec (omeprazol) en moest verdorie ruim 20 euro dokken voor 20 dagen!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Merci voor de uitleg,


Voltaren ken ik wel wist alleen niet dat diclofenac zelfde was. En maagbeschermers heb ik gelukkig nog liggen. Van mij in de tijd die in nooit genomen heb. In België moet je ze ook betalen maar hoeveel dat kost weet ik niet meer. Tja medicamenten zijn duur, is duurder dat je naar de apotheek gaat dan naar de dokter  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

diclofenac is een ontstekingsremmer en als ik het meerdere dagen neem dan krijg ik wel last van brandend maagzuur maar dan neem ik een maagzuurremmer en ik heb het dan ook wel meestal 's nachts omdat je dan plat ligt eigenlijk en het zuur naar boven in je slokdarm kan lopen en je je echt beroerd voelt. 
Denk dat er wel nog maagbeschermers terug betaald worden in B door de mutualiteit maar dit zou ik eens moeten navragen bij mijn HA of apotheek.... maar die zijn wel ietsjes sterker dan gaviscon of zo hoor (ga naar NL daar is gaviscon een pak goedkopen dan bij ons) en misschien moet je voor sommige meds een gastroscopie laten uitvoeren alvorens je ze terugbetaald krijgt. Veel succes voor je ventje

----------


## jolanda27

De apotheker vertelde mij pasgeleden dat als je een half jaar maagbeschermers slikt je ze vergoed krijgt. Want dat wordt dan als chronische gebruiker gezien. Het loopt anders inderdaad aardig op.

----------


## jolanda27

Niet iedereen verdraagt diclofenac goed. Ondanks dat ik een maagbeschermer had kon ik er niet tegen. Het hielp wel goed tegen de pijn, maar ik kreeg er diarree van. (is bekend als bijwerking van diclofenac)
Het is even zoeken denk ik welke het beste bij je past. De meeste pijnstillers zijn slecht voor de maag, uitgezonderd paracetamol, maar dat is dan vaak niet afdoende als je erge pijn hebt.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat is het voordeel van de retard-vorm boven de gewone vorm.

De retard-vorm komt pas later vrij, dus niet direct na het innemen. En deze vorm komt geleidelijk vrij, niet in één klap de hele dosis.

Daardoor krijgt je lichaam gedurende langere tijd een lagere dosis. Dat werkt beter dan een eenmalige, korte, hoge dosis en dan een tijd niets. En het is minder belastend voor (onder andere) de maag.

Verder is het inderdaad een _afweging_ tussen de voordelen en de nadelen. Voor de ene persoon valt die afweging uit in het voordeel van de pijnstiller of ontstekingsremmer, voor de andere persoon valt diezelfde afweging uit in het nadeel van dat middel. Dat ligt aan de persoonlijke omstandigheden, en aan de verdraagzaamheid: als een ander iets prima verdraagt, wil dat niet automatisch zeggen dat jij het ook verdraagt. Hetzelfde geldt voor de werkzaamheid: elk mens is nu eenmaal verschillend, dus een middel dat bij een ander de pijn uitstekend onderdrukt, kan bij jou onwerkzaam zijn en hooguit misselijkheid veroorzaken.

De enige manier om dat te ontdekken is vaak: proberen en goed luisteren naar je lichaam.

----------

